# is my wifes anxiety, moody personality not compatible?



## larky (Nov 27, 2009)

Since day one, my wife said on what, 100 occasions of wanting a divorce. This is over a ten year period. She has lots of issue with anger, anxiety, mood control.

Her mom is a paranoid woman who never ever likes to leave the house empty. Dad is a control freak in his earlier years. Brother has some issues and was abusive to wife and left her. My wife was never kissed untill I married her when she was 30 years old. 

Anyway, wife is possessive of items in the house and says "They are hers" and would say "you do not have my permission to use it" even common items at times, normally used in a relationship, she will say this. She hates me to drive her car when she is in it. She constantly is on the computer in master bedroom keeping me awake with her music or tv. She is impulsive in spending money on items when I was unemployed. She has ALWAYS had high credit card debt. Never told me before we were engaged "only after" she had 20 grand of credit card debt. I will continue when my wife is not around. We are in vancouver bc canada.


----------



## AndBuffyStakedEdward (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow. I'm thinking that the family should have been your first warning. 

Have you tried calmly sitting her down and discussing any of these behaviors? If so, how has she reacted? If poorly, maybe you can suggest marriage counseling. Suggesting counseling for just her may make her feel like your attacking her. ?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

These are not behaviors these are pathology. And with any severe psychopathology there's no point in trying to fix it externally. Either she wants to address this or she doesn't.


----------

